# Tuning down half a step?



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

How many people tune their acoustics down half a step. I used to, but now for some reason I don't anymore. I keep my 12 string tuned regular as well. (sorry dont know what regular tuning its called)

Pro's and Con's of tuning down half a step?


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*For me its*

Standard tuning and alternate tunings drop D double drop D and so forth but not to much of the alternate at the moment, I have some songs I am still re doing so I try not to distract myself witha lot of extra fluff.Ship


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I used to tune down 1/2 STEP WHEN i WAS IN MY BEN hARPER PHASE. i DON'T ANYMORE

oops, sorry about the caps


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I never tune down........even if songs are being played in Eb for example.....just transpose the chords and scale shapes and away I go - or - the whole band adjusts the song up or down a step


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Acoustics? I keep the baritone tuned down at least 2 semitones and sometimes 3 or 4 semitones depending on the string gauge. The 12 string is either at concert pitch or down 1 semitone, depending on gauge and use. One 6 string is down one semitone, and 2 or 3 others are at concert pitch, though they may be in alternate tunings like open G or dadgad. The classical is always at concert pitch. 

I like to sing a little lower sometimes and so tuning down works for my voice while keeping the chord changes the same. One of my six strings sounds real nice tuned down too. 

My electrics are usually all at concert pitch except one which is down one semitone.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I tune my strumming guitar down a whole step and sometimes lower.I have a deeper voice so it works well for my singing.Last week i tuned way down to drop c and tried some original songs,it was fun to hear how my voice changed automatically to the guitar.
If you tune down half a step it can make it easier on you're voice,depending on you're style.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

A half tone down suits my voice better.


----------



## Dwn2ErthGuitars (May 31, 2010)

I think you've gotta tune down half a step.

If not for all your songs at least to just mess around. You'll get different sounds out of your guitar which will make you wanna explore it further. 

Plus it helps if you can develop an ear for tuning up and down a step.


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

I play with the tuning on my electric a lot, but only since I started learning Andy McKee's stuff have I experimented with alternate tuning. I'd have to say my favourite tuning occurs on "For My Father", E C D G A D. It works pretty well for noodling around in C major, but its other uses are limited.

After reading some of the ideas in this thread, I'll have to start tuning down. =D


----------



## nudrat (Jan 5, 2015)

Usually classical strings will take a while to stretch.The time is between 1 to 2 weeks before they settle.I don't know how to tie them off at the tuners,the guitar I'm using them on have the standard steel string posts C4040-226 dump ,there is a method for stringing nylon strings though.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

At home I don't. but last summer, I won a League of Rock contest and did the whole form a band rehearse, learn four songs, play on stage and record one at a really studio thing. Ended up tuning down because three of the songs we learned were already a 1/2 step down and it suited the singer better. It's situational. If it suits the band, then fine. If it suites your playing style and technique then fine. If you like to use heavier strings and it makes bending and vibratos less difficult, then fine. If it makes no difference in what you are playing, then stick to standard tuning.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

My classical is concert pitch. My 12 string is tuned down a semi-tone or full step, depending on my mood. My six string acoustics are all over the map, as I seem to play equal amounts in concert, in dropped D, in double dropped D, in open G (DGDGBD), in DADGAD (sometimes down an additional half-step), and DADF#AD. I love different tunings on acoustics.

My electrics are all in concert tuning.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

My Taylor lives in Eb. It suits my voice better.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

I thought I read it's easier on the neck of a 12 string to be tuned down.


----------

